# Feature Car: Usurper S6, Ray Tomlinson's Sinister Ur S-car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Those familiar with the Audi old school aren’t new to the “ur” designation. The German word, basically translating to “original”, was initially applied to the first turbocharged Quattro coupe – the quattro that began the all-wheel drive era at Audi. However, use of the “ur” designation is no longer just limited to the ur-Quattro. It has also been commonly applied to C4-bodied S4 and S6 models to differentiate them from the modern era A4-based S4 generations in the case of the ur-S4 and to differentiate from the latter normally aspirated S6 models that have come from Ingolstadt.
These Ur S-cars are highly sought after by enthusiasts. They featured a high level of comfort and luxury, along with the most developed version of Audi’s turbocharged 5-cylinder engine to be sold in North America – those with the AAN designation.
These cars might have been a bit heavy, but don’t let that fool you. The ur S-cars were true enthusiast cars. With manual transmission availability, a full selection of gauges to keep the driver informed and Audi’s legendary quattro all-wheel drive, these cars landed smack dab in the gun sights of enthusiast owners looking for a performance bargain. That the car’s AAN engine is quite close to higher-spec Euro versions and easily tunable for nosebleed power numbers is icing on the cake. It’s no surprise then that cars like the S6 would be at the top of the list for a person like Ray Tomlinson.
* Full Story *


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Feature Car: Usurper S6, Ray Tomlinson's Sinister Ur S-car ([email protected])*

I just found out that the current owner of this car (not Ray) lives one town over from me


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Feature Car: Usurper S6, Ray Tomlinson's Sinister Ur S-car (Chapel)*

trying to finagle a ride in this car


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Man stuff like this bothers me... I believe I saw this on audifans or at least parts from it. I think it said "lost interest bought a boat" but im not positive. I have to check before i put my foot in my mouth. But either way I would be a little more proud of the car than that


_Modified by Mange3586 at 7:15 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The current owner still has it. Maybe I'll have him pipe up.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Can you ask him to grab the part number off that front bumper...? My avant is aching for one. Doubt its still available tho. 


_Modified by Mange3586 at 1:18 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## typ44 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just saw the turbo setup off this car on ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

wish that bumper would go up


----------

